

Build a Pokedex from Pokemon with Django and Heroku - phalt
https://www.twilio.com/blog/2014/11/build-your-own-pokedex-with-django-mms-and-pokeapi.html

======
bhhaskin
I have always wanted to do something like this but using image and object
recognition to scan a card and tell you facts and information about it. It
could be useful for a few different card games.

